# Gibt es denn einen XML-Parser für JUnit-Tests?



## ebruss17 (5. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

da ich JUnit-Tests ausführen lasse und darin wichtige Daten enthalten sind, möchte ich diese Daten mithilfe eines XML-Parsers parsen lassen. Nun gibt es denn solche XML-Parser für JUnit-Tests? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Dez 2014)

Nein. 

Wieso kann man keinen normalen verwenden?


----------



## ebruss17 (5. Dez 2014)

meinst du so etwas wie SAX-Parser??


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Dez 2014)

Zum Beispiel. Hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.


----------



## dzim (5. Dez 2014)

Verstehe das Problem auch nicht ganz. Du hast bestimmte Daten in XMLs - soweit in Ordnung. Die willst du auslesen. Ok. Warum sollten in JUnit-Tests nicht so etwas wie JaxB, SAX, ... funktionieren?


----------



## ebruss17 (9. Dez 2014)

Im Falle von JUnit-Tests werden viele verschiedene Files vorliegen wie z.B. Textfiles, HTML-Files und aber auch XML. Versuche grad zu lösen, wie man die verschiedenen Files einheitlich machen könnte. Diese sollten letztendlich in einem Data Warehouse bzw. Datenbank gespeichert werden können. Was ist denn JaxB??? Höre ich zum ersten Mal


----------



## dzim (9. Dez 2014)

Nichts besonderes, nur das seit ca. 7+ Jahren in Java integrierte Framework für Objektrelationales Mapping für XML-Dateien. Mit einer ganzen Reihe lustiger Tools zum erstellen von Klassen aus einem Schema oder zum Erstellen kompletter Clients aus WSDL-Dateien.


----------

